# House keeping



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all, 
if we have tight work schedule and can not do our house keeping daily, can we rent a maid for this purpose for house cleaning, dish washing, etc. 
how much does it cost ? is this regular situation in canada as here or it is irregular?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

snjm said:


> Hi all,
> if we have tight work schedule and can not do our house keeping daily, can we rent a maid for this purpose for house cleaning, dish washing, etc.
> how much does it cost ? is this regular situation in canada as here or it is irregular?
> 
> Thanks


Having daily housekeeping in Canada is not normal unless one is wealthy. I would estimate that, providing you could find someone, it would cost a minimum of $15 per hour and keep in mind that legally you, the employer, is required to collect income taxes and other deductions and remit them to the Government of Canada. You would need to pay Workmen's Compensation costs in the event the employee is injured while on your premises. This assumes you want to do things legally.


----------



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for your prompt reply . I mean on weekly basis ? how much would it cost ? does all canada clean houses without help from any maids?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

snjm said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply . I mean on weekly basis ? how much would it cost ? does all canada clean houses without help from any maids?


I would say that most of Canada cleans their own houses. There are maid services available which some people use on a regular basis. I would estimate that a weekly clean would be close to $100 for perhaps 3 hours work. Your comments suggest to me that you are somewhat naive about living in a developed country. You cannot hire someone here for poverty level wages. There are laws here which dictate minimum wages etc. For example the minimum wage in Ontario is $10.25 per hour.


----------



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. The issue is my wife is not healthy enough to make house keeping , and this will be a problem indeed .. anyone here has used these services or any websites ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

snjm said:


> Thanks for the reply. The issue is my wife is not healthy enough to make house keeping , and this will be a problem indeed .. anyone here has used these services or any websites ?


Yes, I have used them for years. Some are good, some mediocre and some downright bad. The most familiar one around is Molly Maid Molly Maid Canada Maid Service and Franchise Opportunity 
You could also look at Sears.ca which is one of Canada's largest retailers. There are others which you can find if you Google.


----------

